
Outsmarting Yourself for Success - jirinovotny
http://www.dextronet.com/blog/2012/03/outsmarting-yourself-for-success/
======
slackson
I don't like the tone of this sort of piece. The capitalizations and bolding,
the oversimplified assertions of "caveman brain" and "rational brain". It
probably has valid advice, but it rings quackery alarms.

~~~
MrMatters
It's because it looks like a landing page for an internet marketing ebook. I
scrolled to the bottom to make sure it wasn't that or a mailing list full of
the secrets for success that somehow got to the frontpage.

~~~
Harkins
It's a landing page for a software to-do list. Somehow the guy lands the HN
front page with a vague blog post every 2-3 weeks.

------
kentosi
The overuse of exclamation marks makes me cringe when I read this article.
Nonetheless, he's got some solid points. I wish he gave more concrete examples
rather than just the one on getting up early.

------
majmun
Can't make yourself do something? try this:

\- First shut down all distractions , and go lay on bed.

\- Don't move or do anything until it is what you want to do.

\- go and do it.

I tried this few times, it worked, it usually took me 15 min to 30 min to get
up again and start doing work. (maybe for you will be different)

------
tomjen3
That sounds like a solid plan, and I have tried it in the past but I always
get stuck on the problem that I am too smart (or too stupid) to trick myself.

Or, and this may be worse, I look at the problem and say 'yes this would be
nice, I like to be financially independent' and then take a look at what it
would take to get there and then say 'but honestly the reward is not worth the
effort'.

------
sumukh1
The article is long but the main lesson behind is to identify success paths
and failure paths. Then make the changes so that the path of least resistance
is the path to success.

I love this and his other posts about goals. I've been researching this
topic/field (relevant to what I'm doing) for the longest time and it's better
than most other blogs about goals.

------
AznHisoka
This article is just about setting up your environment correctly so you don't
need to rely on willpower as much. The book Switch, and the Happiness
Hypothesis talked a lot about this.

------
mistercow
I have not had much luck with this kind of strategy in the past, although I
did successfully quit reddit by editing my hosts file.

------
moeffju
tl;dr: Set yourself up so that choosing a path leading to failure is harder
than choosing the path leading to success. There is a kernel of truth in all
the long-form dramatization.

------
kappaknight
Good tips but the article was WAY too long. What a distraction...

------
aniket_ray
Slightly tangential but I'm a huge fan of the dextronet's swift to-do list.

I use a combination of swift's to-do list, gmail tasks and lazymeter to keep
track of my TODOs. I find the todo list a very important tool in my
productivity arsenal.

